# At 48, is it too late....to start living a dream? Update 2013!



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 6, 2012)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!!

I need help. As the title of the topic states, I want opinions, ideas and examples of people who started living a dream late in life. Doesn't matter if it's horse related, however, you MUST SHARE ALL THE DETAILS OF YOUR STORY!! (Don't be like my friend who went to Ohio for 6 weeks, came back and said "It was a nice trip...thanks".....only to have me pry the details from her....that they ended up on _National news_ when a drunk man drove up their newly laid/landscaped driveway and crashed into the house!!







) If you don't want to share in public, please feel free to pm me.

My dream, which began with my first word "hoatie" for "horsie", has always been to own/train/breed Arabians. Both of my parents were active-duty Army, so having horses was ABSOLUTELY out of the queston. I did have the opportunity to apprentice with a National level owner/breeder/trainer during the late '80's. Showed my own half-Arabians at the Regional level and accomplished what I wanted to at that time. Life took it's turns, and I haven't had as much contact with the horses as I desired.

Now, I'm 48. Married to someone who loves me and supports me, even though he doesn't understand this *NEED* I have to be involved with horses. (He's from El Salvador, and had never had animals involved so intricately in his life until he met me!!)

I also have Lupus, which does occasionally present challenges. I was diagnosed 10 years ago...told my doctor "I don't wanna have it!" and decided I'd ignore it and hope it would go away. (Didn't happen..Imagine that!!



)

What I'd like to be able to do, on a modest budget but with a burning desire, is to train and be competitive in AMHR to the Regional level on a consistent basis. I'd like to train pleasure minis for people to enjoy, and to help them understand that you CAN DO THINGS with Miniatures. I'd like to promote geldings. I'd like to do like Harlan Moehlmann did (in Arabians..he's who I apprenticed with) breed/train/show a National Champion. My target market is the over 30's people, who suffer from the same "life got in my way..but somehow I need to be able to have horses in it" malady that I do. Lastly, I'd like to have a very tiny AMHR breeding program. I'm talking one GREAT stallion and 2 or 3 GREAT mares...so that even though my program is tiny, it's power-packed. I want my program to have a recognizable "look" and be known for horses with SPECTACULAR temperaments, conformation and performance abilities.

So...is this possible...or is it too late??? Am I being unrealistic?? I know this might be a little disjointed...I had another thread started but lost my 'net connection and had to start over...but I'm writing from my heart. Only other TRUE horse-people like yourselves can understand the yearning...the ACHE....that there is in my soul to do this. I'm hoping you can help me to direct it the right way.

Lastly...I believe God wants me to do this. I've asked him many, many, MANY times to remove this desire from me....and He hasn't. I TRULY BELIEVE that somehow, by using this gift of love for horses He's given me, in addition to my other gifts, I wil be just what someone needs, when they need it.

Thank you all so much...Julie from Dragons' Wish Farm in NC


----------



## Riverdance (Dec 6, 2012)

The great things about Miniatures is that you can do all of that for many years to come. I grew up being horse crazy. No way would my folks buy me a horse. After I got married, I got a horse and showed hunter jumper. In order to do that, i had to feed 48 horses on that farm 2x a day,plus muck 24 stalls a day. 5 days a week. But it was all worth it. I had two girls and enjoyed the stables (not mine, boarding stables/show barn) with my girls when they were young, but got a divorce when they were young. My horse had to go. A few years later, I got remarried and moved to MN. My kids grew up, I so wanted another horse, but my husband was dead set against one. So......I left him, and followed my dream. I was 47 when I got a divorce from him and moved to my own farm. I raised Morgans for a few years and had some miniatures "for the fun of it". Pretty soon it was all Minis. I recently moved to Florida and took 40 horses with me. When I got down here, the first thing I did was break my back. I now have Neuropothy because of the broken back. I am still following my dream, just with fewer horses. I am selling all but about 15 of my horses. I am also now 61 years old, and plan on continuing to follow my dreams. So girl, follow yours......


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, I say "go for it". Yes, I certainly understand your desire and I admit I was lucky to have parents that understood MY desire when they bought me my first horse back in 1960. I have had horses in my life almost constantly ever since then and got into minis in 2004 soon after I "retired" at age 57 and started my own business which is still supporting the minis! I think our breeding program is lot like you plan except our horses are AMHR/AMHA and Pinto. We have one stallion, breed 2-3 mares a year, and had terrible foaling luck until this year. I sure hope your foaling record is better than ours. But we also strive for halter and performance horses and our first live foal Max was everything we could have asked for. He was VERY competitive in the show ring (A & R) in the short time we co-owned and showed him.

To save you doing the math, I am now 66 and had a pretty packed show season this past year and have big plans for next year. Since I love performance and the all around horse, I am usually showing in halter, showmanship, hunter, jumper, trail, and several driving classes on the same day. When I was "younger" (early 60's) I was able to show multiple horses in a jumper class immediately following a hunter class but I can't do that any more. One jumper at a time now, but the last show I had enough energy to go all the rounds. I do have to work to keep in shape, but jumping a horse or two every day helps.

We got really lucky this year and have 3 gorgeous weanlings that we plan to show next year, along with our all around show mare. Most of our showing has been on the Pinto circuit but we plan to do more showing in A & R next year, especially since one of the foals is SOLID. Even though the foals are very different in size (small, medium and large LOL!) we think they do have "look" to them and their temperaments are the best. Can't wait to drive the two larger ones in a few years! We also have a 4-H Club with our minis which I hope will help keep us going. Two members were here tonight for Open Barn where we all worked on ground training a former broodmare and her 2 year old son (gelding) for driving. Now, we have had zero luck selling anything, but that is partly because my husband keeps finding excuses why we can't sell them.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Dec 6, 2012)

Funny you should mention 48... I'm 61 now, but when I was 48 I finally decided I could afford my first horse. I was told all my life that horses were too expensive, etc. etc, etc. I was out riding with a former friend who had a part time job (working for the Avalanche in Denver) when I had a job where I earned way more than she did. I was living frugally in an apartment, no debt, etc... So, I started looking for my first horse, which happened to be an Arabian. I bought him knowing he'd never been on a trail in his life. I ended up having to de-spook him on every little thing... strollers, joggers, inline skaters, traffic, LLAMAS (which he thought were going to have him for breakfast!). After awhile, he got too much... started rearing and I paid big bucks for horse whisperers to no avail, then he started bucking and I rode out quite a number of those incidents...

I ended up contacting a previous owner (endurance facility) and she wanted him back. She offered to trade my choice of horses that she had for sale at her facility. I ended up trading Zach for an Arabian pure Polish bred mare... I loved her! But, I quickly found out that my idea of endurance riding was at odds with my 'stop and smell the roses' personality. I ended up selling her (and the Mustang I had adopted from the BLM) because I just couldn't keep up with either of them. I also hit a rough economic patch and after almost 3 years, I gave up on the big horses... (This was 2001). btw, these first 3 horses were kept at stables and I had almost an hour drive just to get to them and I was still working. My 'dream' at 48 had turned into a nightmare.

Fast forward to 2006 and I finally moved from my apartment to a house... I rented from a friend and she happened to mention that her property was zoned for horses (this was in Denver city limits, but grandfathered in.) But, by that time, I'd decided I didn't want big horses anymore (I was getting older, wiser and finding out I just didn't bounce anymore when I hit the ground. <g>) So, somewhere during this time period I discovered Miniatures... I still can't remember when I 'twigged' to the idea that Miniatures would be super, but I started looking around, reading up, saw some Minis at the National Western Stock Show, etc. I ended up going out to California to visit my family, but also to look at some Mini farms out there. Then came back and started looking in Colorado and ended up with two geldings in June 2007. I also bought two Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Goats because I also wanted goats' milk to drink. (I had already been buying goats milk from a friend and loved it!)

It's not been easy... Moved from Denver to another town south of Denver in 2008 - Louviers-renting again, but that didn't work out (met my current business partner during the same time) and we ended up moving to Brighton, CO (40 acres-rented) in 2009. That lasted a year and because of drought and no pasture, we decided to move to Oklahoma on 20 acres of pasture (rented)... Wonderful place, bermuda pastures, seasonal pond, great neighbors, good hay prices when necessary... until a big storm blew in August 9, 2010, and knocked the trailer we were living in off the foundation, log-rolled it 360 degrees and collapsed... with us in it! The trailer was totally destroyed, debris (metal sheeting, insulation, wood, glass, etc. blown all over the property and into the next door neighbor's cattle/hay field, blew half the roof off the barn... Totally destroyed the place. And, our landlord was underinsured so couldn't replace the trailer. I offered to buy my own, but no go...

Once again, we were forced to move. This time to Missouri since that was where all the hay was coming from... But, bad luck there as well. The first place didn't work out because the landlord ended up not moving out of the other house. This was 36 acres, but she had 16 big horses, and had almost destroyed the pasture anyway. We ended up moving to another place in Missouri last December (2011) which would have turned out fine, except the house was foreclosed on last May and we were asked to move by Fannie Mae. We left Missouri in June.

We now live in Tucson, AZ on 5 acres (again rented). Another bad move because our Minis were used to grazing all day and night, so didn’t adapt well to being fed twice a day with only sand to stare at. This was also during the hottest part of Tucson weather and shortly after we got here the monsoon season set in… We lost four mares (pregnant) to colic. We eventually learned a combination of lack of grazing, bolting their food, and not drinking enough water was causing impactions.

We finally learned how to feed (3 times a day) by consulting several breeders in Arizona and have not lost any mares since July. I did lose a 4 month old filly to what may have been colic, but the vet really didn’t know what was going on. She was in so much pain we had her put down…

A weaker person would probably give up, but I’m a bitch on wheels and refuse… even though my family thinks I should sell all the animals and move back home… I’d rather dig my eyes out with a rusty fork.

Kari


----------



## Miniv (Dec 6, 2012)

One of the joys of miniature horses is, if you have horse knowledge and can handle a big dog, you can deal with a mini. If you have "the burn" in regard to training and showing, I say go for it.

Just be careful.....with numbers. The old saying is true, " Minis are like potato chips, you can't have just one." Be wise......


----------



## Renolizzie (Dec 6, 2012)

That is an ambitious dream but since you are already horse savvy, I don't see why not. Me, my dream, was to have a horse but I never owned a horse before and I am 53 years old. I am good with dogs and we have done fine with the goats. Nice animals all of them. I thought back to when I had seen the miniature horses at a show I went to in Reno.

I decided to give it a try by finding someone who would give me driving lessons. I have a feeling she thought I wasn't all that good at it but I know me, I am just s slower but more thorough learner She helped me when I found my little man on Craigslist. He is a sweetie although I must say the whole adventure has been challenging.

There is a lot to learn about horse behavior since they are not dogs or cats or goats!!!!

Unlike yourself, I have no interest in breeding. I just want to improve as a horse owner and trainer and trail driver. I probably want to own another gelding so he can have a friend and I can have a second horse to drive. I won't do that until I have a second pen set up with its own shed. You never know when they will need to be separated for what ever reason.

I also want to get a round pen set up so that I can have a more effective area for lunging my cute little critter.

This has been a wonderful experience but I probably couldn't have done it without the website, since I get so much information from Lil Beginnings...and the help of a few local people that I can call and e-mail. Lil Beginnings really helped me out when I had what felt like a major problem with the whoa.

I truly cannot imagine life without a horse out back even though I have only been a horse owner for 9 months. There are no other creatures like them. It probably is a crazy idea having a horse but love of the horse is quite common throughout the world and the miniature horse has allowed me to have that love in my life in a cute, adorable, small package


----------



## misty'smom (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes, Yes go for it!!!!!! I grew up with horses the big guys but after high school my family sold our boarding stable. Well life went on, I got married, had 3 children, we lived overseas for 6 years, came home and I began teaching until last year when I retired. My children are grown, 2 are married, one is living on his own, 2 grand babies with a 3rd one on the way. I am 56 and was diagnosed with Rheumatoid Arthritis 4 years ago. I knew I could no longer handle a "Big" horse but I have always wanted to get a young horse to raise. So I started to look into Miniature horses after visiting a farm in my town. I read a LOT and did some research and decided I would do it, "get a young mini"!!! This spring I began my search and I found a beautiful little filly. She was 10 days old when I first saw her and I knew she was my dream horse!! And.....I got her little friend that was born one month before her, she is a dwarf. I built a little pole barn and so far Misty and Josie and I are living happily ever after!!!!! So YES you should do it, we only live once and if sharing your life with a mini is a dream you have then "Live Your Dream!!"


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes its never too late to live a dream......I didn't start in ponies until, well its been almost 8 years. And not only did I fall in love with the Shetland ponies - I wanted to show the fancier division - Moderns. But no one would sell me a Modern, not until two years ago. But I did buy ASPR ponies, which are 2" bigger - and am very competitive in the ring.

Don't let age dull your dream, shoot don't let physical limitations dull your dream - build it, dream it, live it - GO FOR IT!


----------



## REO (Dec 7, 2012)

Of course GO FOR IT!!!!! There are so many facets of JOY that mini horses provide! You're younger than me, I'm 49 and still filled with many dreams.


----------



## horsehug (Dec 7, 2012)

You have been given great advice. You're definitely not too late to follow your dream.





I grew up in the Southwest loving horses for as long as I can remember anything.......... but living in a city! My parents wanted me to be happy so the whole family (my two sisters and I and my mom and dad) would go on Thursday afternoons after school to this stable out of town and rent horses to ride for an hour! hahaha I loved it but of course did not really become a good rider that way and riding the dude horses.

Anyway, I always wanted to raise kids and horses more than anything and hoped to have it happen on a ranch, so I left home after highschool and went to the University of Wyoming. I got my degree and married a cowboy and had 5 beautiful kids. But he did not own a ranch, only had worked as a cowhand and it was impossible to live on a ranchhand's pay and still raise a family.

So we ended up in the oilfields and he ended up finding someone else.

So I started my own daycare to take care of my small children, as a single mom. But my dream of horses never died.

After a few years I married a wonderful man who also wanted my kids



. And even though he was not a cowboy or a rancher, he did live in the country! We tried owning riding horses, but were not really experienced enough to know much of what we were doing, and for years I had taken Western Horseman Magazine and seen ads for miniature horses. And he did not say No when my mom down in El Paso, wanted to finally help her horse crazy daughter start her dream. Yay!

She helped me buy the start of my little herd of miniature horses.



I was 39!

That was 24 years ago, as I am now 63. But I have been raising minis for 24 years and still love them. I would HAVE to love them to endure the super cold severe winters we have for a huge part of the year on the high plains of southwest Wyoming! I still miss the desert Southwest weather. But getting to live my dream makes the weather at least bearable.



And my kids and hubby all are happy for me! In addition, I know that making myself go out and do my two + hours of chores each day keeps me healthier by far than if I did not have to do them!

Susan O.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 7, 2012)

You only go around once. Do it! You don't want to be sitting aorund in ten years or so, saying "I wish..."


----------



## supaspot (Dec 7, 2012)

go for it ... its the things you dont do that leave the biggest regret


----------



## happy appy (Dec 7, 2012)

I say live life to the fullest! There has been a lot of death and diagnosis of terminal illness in my family in the last year so you get scared. I have been doing everything that I ever wanted to do. I drove 14 hours to Kentucky and drove a horse I trained in an event I wished that I could attend. Hubby made it happen for me. About 7 years ago I have a bad fall off a horse that I was training. Well the fall was just a little fall but I landed on a rock in the centre of my back. I was paralysed from just above the waist down for a few weeks. During that time the Dr's didn't know if I would get use back or how much I might get back. I ended up with about 95% use back which is great. I went out and bought a completely trained dressage horse because I still wanted to ride. Well in the last couple of years I have been having loss of feeling in my right leg while riding. I have tried different saddles and no change. I started to get depressed thinking that my time with horses was over. Then I found minis. I now have 5 of my own and I borrowed 2. I try and drive as often as I can. I plan on making the trip to Kentucky again next year and the year after that. If feeling starts to be constant in my right leg, I can still drive. My hubby will be there to help me in and out if need be and I can pack a crutch in the cart no problem. So I say again live life to the fullest, every day is a precious gift from God.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 7, 2012)

My Mom is 83 this month and is showing in western pleasure driving, single draft, halter, costume, halter obstacle. If she could "run" or jog longer and better she would do hunter/jumper too!!! You are most DEFINITELY not too old!!! I think you sound like an incredible person! Keep your dreams and plans. Make a list of the 'order of go'. You may even find your husband possibly takes a liking to the little "critters"; and possibly even gets hooked! My husband did and he shows in halter and driving events; his favorites being draft hitch and roman chariot! We are in are mid-late 50's now. And since you already mentioned it; keep talking to God. Remember it's in his timing, not ours-but pray and plan! You are going to have such fun!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Dec 7, 2012)

This is a wonderful thread! You only live each day once, so live it to the fullest and appreciate each minute of it! I could write 12 books on my life of adventures, but the mini version is this; Salida, Colorado I spent years training, a little showing, 4-H in Quarter Horses that belonged to friends. Herded cattle, repaired fence and all the other ranching duties off and on for years, for friends. Job opportunities moved hubby and I to just north of Tucson, AZ for 18 years where we did well, had our own property and lots of Paint and Quarter Horses for pleasure. We rode all over southern Arizona. I kept miniature horses in the back of my head after seeing my first one, a leapord appy stallion at the CO State Fair in Pueblo in 1985, but not many were around. I got tired of crappy office jobs even though I had two degrees, so at 48 I went back to school to combine our EMT experience (DH was also a firefighter) and my degrees for something useful. Tragedy struck and once again we had to start our lives over and sell our property to move into smaller quarters and we still kept our horses with the Sherriff's Posse grounds, where I also worked parttime in Animal Control. Tragedy and Murphy's Law followed us and we had to start over again, then again by moving to where we are now in Northeastern Nevada. One of those tragedies involved my first and only horse accident that ended my riding passion. Once here I was determined to not give up horses, we bought a small place with two acres and my first two minis were from Susan O. She has helped me a lot and so has Lil Beginnings. That little mini gelding is now living the high life in Montana with my granddaughters, spoiled rotten. And over the last 6 years we have all learned about the curse of "you can't just have one mini". I retired to spend most of my time with my wonderful little ones and hope to soon learn to drive competently. You are never too old to learn anything new, and never too old to follow your dreams. I have my handicaps that have slowed me down a lot, but I still think and *try* to feel 25! I just can't keep up with myself as well lol.


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 7, 2012)

Are you kidding me??!! You're just a 'kid'! Nobody is ever too old to try to fulfill a dream! Yep, better than looking back on life with regrets cause you didnt try. Go for it!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Dec 8, 2012)

We will have to meet at the next show in Reno! I need to find someone to help me learn to drive too!


----------



## Royal Crescent (Dec 8, 2012)

I am 56 now and got into miniatures 6 or 7 years ago. I love being around them. I have MS and they are a wonderful support for me. I love to drive and with having special needs classes I can do halter as well. Good luck! Follow your heart.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 8, 2012)

Just a quick check in to say, most humbly and sincerely, THANK YOU. I'd have been satisfied with one or two responses and now I feel overwhelmed!!

I will be posting more completely on Monday. Until then, I will be praying about my plans, and saying thanks for each one of you. Your personal examples and words of encouragement make me realize that there is no reason for me to pursue this.

Again, from the bottom of my heart and soul...THANK YOU!! Julie


----------



## app crazy (Dec 11, 2012)

As the other posts have said you are never too old to follow or start a dream. If you give up you just grow old and die. What fun is that. I too am 58 always had a horse or 2 or 3 and god knows how many dogs. The big horses are now a little more than I can handle so I decided to look at a mini. She has been the best thing I could have done. My husband and I have so much fun with her. He says she's like a big Barbi Doll for me. We enjoy dressing her all up for the parades and decorating her cart. It's given both of us something enjoyable to do to keep us active without killing these old bones.

On another note. When I was 26 I wanted to start my own dog grooming business and my dad said you'll never make a living it's stupid just get a job working for a big company like your mother as a secretary. Stubborn as I am I followed my dream 30+ years later I have made a very good living grooming jobs always owned my own business and have had a clientel of over 3000. Don't let any one say it's stupid to follow your dreams!!!!!!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Dec 11, 2012)

So fun to read and get to know you all. It's such a small world! My husband has always teased me that I enjoyed ground work and training and doo daaing he says, more than riding. So another reason the minis are a perfect fit. Besides, I have miniature chickens, raised miniature goats, miniatue dachsund, soo the tradition continues.

I also owned my own grooming shop for years and years until I went back to college.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 11, 2012)

I finally had time to read this entire thread and LOVE all of your stories, it is great hearing about all of you realizing your dreams and overcoming difficulties! I also am living my dream of being a stay at home horse mom and breeding and showing AMHA/AMHR horses. My parents definitely supported my love for horses that I got from my mom! My parents had horses before I was even born so I have been around them my whole life. We had anywhere from QHs to Paints to Paints and minis and POAs to just Paints and now only minis LOL! I always looked forward to getting married, having my own place, and of course my own herd of minis. Well I met the greatest guy in the world, we are now married, and have 38 minis. He has always supported me in my dreams and without him would be no where! I still have goals to fulfill but all of my biggest ones are met. I have several horses with show records now (mostly started by me) some I purchased with National and Local show records, and some I achieved their National titles on my own. I also have my first ever HOF that I completed all on my own with no help from a trainer. While I may be young, it did not take too many years to achieve my horse goals as I already had good knowledge of horses and also did lots of research to discover which bloodlines and what "type" I like. So I agree with everyone else that it is NEVER too late to live a dream!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 12, 2012)

Go for it!!! - great stories everyone. I grew up in Philadelphia and ever since I can remember always wanted a horse. when I got my first full time job ( in 1972) I got my first horse I was 19 yrs old she is still my heart horse (full size) had a ball with her trail riding and gaming shows.Boarded about an hour away in the suburbs outside of Phila. then in 1981 sold our horses as my son was born and life changed and had a chance to sell her to a friend. Went horseless for 12 years during that time my husband passed away and after a number of years on my own with my son still horseless .

I met and married my 2nd husband in 1996 we bought 24 acres and built a house and barn and did all the fencing ourselves (what a job)

and started a boarding business with about 16 stall boarders. That was alot of fun

(still full size horses) got our own horses again he had also previously had horses and were back to trail riding only. We grew most of our own hay. then in 2003 bought our first miniature gelding to learn to drive. Fell in love with miniatures The rest is history for us we are still on our 24 acres and have been breeding miniatures since 2004 and life is good we now have our farm for sale as we want less ground to take care of about 10 acres will be fine. I am now 60 years old and I love every bit of our life we only have 8 miniatures now 2 stallions and 6 mares - we have from 0-5 foals a year depending on the year. But I would have missed so much in my life had I not gotten back into horses.and the miniatures are a joy. we are careful not to let our #'s get to high as then it would be too much work again

our horses are in stalls every night but miniature stalls are so much easier to clean lol.

That's kinda my story ---I say go for it at 60 I'm not ready to slow down yet, yeah sometimes its hot out sometimes its cold but IMO I'm living my life as I love it . I can rest when I die.LOL

Keep us updated with your continuing story I loved hearing all the stories here


----------



## LaVern (Dec 12, 2012)

My Goodness, Your title caught me. I haven't read the posts, but my goodness you young whippersnapper you have most of your life left to accomplish your dream. Go for it girl.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 12, 2012)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!!! Let me start by stating again how the comments each and every one of you have shared have touched me in a deep and spiritual level. Some of you have gone through things similar to me, some of you have been through things I can't _even_ begin to imagine, and some of you are living where I want to go.

Riverdance--I understand the multiple marriages issue--been there and done that!! (Fidelity on HIS part was always the last straw




) Inspiring that you're continuing to live the dream after LITERALLY breaking your back. Definitely puts my physical stuff in perspective.

Mary--your perseverance as a breeder through painful foaling challenges, plus your focus on typey Sport-type miniatures, is what I gain from you. Also, starting new programs, like 4-H, that can leave a positive legacy is another thing I admire about you.

Kari--several things in common--being discouraged by family to even OWN horses. trying to make it work on rental properties (kept being told that only property owners have the RIGHT to own horses), then you lost 4 bred mares and later a filly--wowooI cant even begin to imagine the hurt...((((hhuuuugg)))) _* I’d rather dig my eyes out with a rusty fork. *_This quote is how I feel when I imagine having a life without horses, and doing anything else as a career.

MiniV--yes, that "burn is what I've got!! I'm already looking for numbers 2 & 3!!

Renolizzie--thank you for sharing and welcome to horses!!

Mistysmom--I appreciate you giving me an example of someone continuing to work with the horses even with arthritis...I do it all..just a little slower.





Muffntuff--Congrats on your Hall of Fame inductee!



That gives me even more hope that I can accomplish this dream, since you've done it in only 8 years!!





RE0--yes I'M GOING FOR IT!! With God's blessing, I'll have my own Pookas and Norts in the next 5 years!!

Susan O--so great to see perseverance paying off, and that I can make an impact in the time God gives me. Yes-everyone around me sees how much better my emotional, physical and spiritual health is with the horses involved.

Field-of-dreams, Supaspot and HGFarm--I already did that---it hasn't worked for me!!






:thud:





happy appy--I appreciate every God-given gift both big and small, every day. He even blessed me with a GOOD man 3 years ago...one who supports me even though he doesn't understand me, and shows me by example _every day_ what a loving, supportive family SHOULD be! I agree also, that it's much easier to defeat depression with horses than without. Last--my grandpa used to tell me "if you can't learn at something new EVERY DAY, then it's time to dig a hole, sit on the edge, and wait for them to push you in...you've outlived you time and usefulness here."





Performancemini--May I please be just like your mom when I grow up???





Rubyview--my husband is beginning to understand I have this "curse"! Also, as an Army brat (my father was active-duty Army 14 1/2 years, he got out, six months later my MOTHER was active-duty Army!!) starting over is what I've always had to do. So inspiring to see others conquering and accomplishing the dream!!

Royal Crescent--thank you for sharing. You started at my age, and LOOK what you're doing.

Appcrazy. My husband supports me even though he doesn't understand the need for horses and has never once said it's stupid. As a matter of fact, stupid is a forbidden word in our household!!



Since I grew up hearing that--well--maybe now's the time God really wants me to go ahead and live my dream.

Melinda--that's what I needed to hear, that it didn't take too many years. Obviously there are plenty of opportuinties to succeed with FOCUS, DESIRE and RESEARCH...all traits I already have.

Lori--not too many horses, that was the lament I heard from the trainers I apprenticed with (both Arab and dog)--they had so many that they had to focus on client horses, and couldn't enjoy and develop the personal relationships with their own. The numbers you have also sound like what I could care for.

A short story insert here....Harlan Moehlmann was the Arab trainer that I apprenticed with. He bred/owned/trained National Champion Zarabo++. Harlan said many times that after Zarabo's win, he wished he could go back in time to the life he had with his horses leading up to that win. He was so intimately involved in the day-to-day with all of his horses...from the newest foal, to his broodmares, to his breeding stallions and show geldings. He told me that if I stayed _*SERIOUSLY*_ interested in horses, to never loose that contact with my horses. In his opinion, I wasn't of the spiritual type to be "just a pro trainer"--I'm too empathetic with my horses and my clients. He told me to focus on small and high quality, and I'd be successful.

So here I am, on this thread, on this forum--receiving more support, inspirational messages, examples of conquests and success even with the most heartrending set-backs---what excuse can I give for not making an HONEST EFFORT to live this dream??!!

Usually y'all, I have no trouble expressing myself most eloquently in writing, but I must say that at this point I cannot communicate to you how humble I feel. THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU



I will now put these on



review my 1, 3 and 5 year plans....and GET STARTED!!!






:BananaHappy


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 12, 2012)

LaVern said:


> My Goodness, Your title caught me. I haven't read the posts, but my goodness you young whippersnapper you have most of your life left to accomplish your dream. Go for it girl.


 Hi Renee---You posted while I was writing. Thank you for the support...I'll get to "whippersnappering" myself into gear right away!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 12, 2012)

Julie -

Such a shame we didn't actually talk before this weekend. I could have used a "partner" to go with me while I immerse myself in mini/pony driving for 2 whole days (plus a couple of hours). If you are into SHORT notice - I'm open and could pick you up on the way! I leave tomorrow after lunch - it's supposed to be a 5 hour drive from my place in Lillington to Aiken, SC. I can email some more info privately. I'm taking at least 5 ponies - may take 6. Will be hitching a pair and driving with instruction thru the woods with the South Carolina Carraiage Pony Club with Kathy Batchelor. Then attending the Sheppard's Purse ADT at Muffy Seaton's farm on Saturday - we thought I'd get my hooves wet by competing - but my little mare that qualified is very pregnant and her single harness doesn't fit, nor does she fit between the shafts of the single mini cart - ROFLMAO... I'm staying like bed & breakfast at Montmorenci Mini Milers farm - staying Thursday nite, Friday nite & Saturday nite. Originally I'd only planned on 2 overnites, but I can't get up early enuff to drive that far and be ready and safely alert for a 1030 drive time with a pair.

If short notice doesn't work, no problems. Can't wait until we get to meet on Monday!!!!!!!!! Love this thread - some of these stories parrallel mine, some are so different it puts my "life of ease" to shame



- putting the difficulities that I've experienced into good perspective. Guess everyone's lives are different and we all need dreams to keep us going and others to occasionally prop us up or just to give us inspiration.

To speak with others who also have done what you are looking to do - Jim & Mary Frazier of Blue Blazes Minis  right here in NC is someone you need to meet. Besides they are fun to talk with! I haven't had the chance to meet them (I don't think? - may have seen them w/o knowing whom they were at a show this summer), but really look forward to it.

Have to go get the new lawnmower unstuck, so I'll be back...


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Paula...thanks for the invite! Send the details, please!! I'll also give you a call at about 8...Julie

I believe life is more than just coincidences and that God guides me (sometimes I just don't recognize, read or see the signs...silly me! LOL) I just received an email blast with a quote by Joan of Arc:

I AM NOT AFRAID, I WAS BORN TO DO THIS

Because of all the encouragement, sharing of deeply personal and intimate details, and examples of personal triumphs everyone has so generously shared, I truly feel that receiving this quote at this time is God's way of telling me I have his approval to persue my dream.

I ran quick and printed it up as an inspirational poster...it hangs in front of me as I write. I know this will not be an easy journey, I have tremendous amounts to learn and it will require sacrifices...yet I am SO EXCITED to get started.

Thank you so much my forum friends for your generousity. We'll see you all on the journey! (((Hhhuuuuuggg))) Julie


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 19, 2012)

Well---*SNAP!!!!* I just spent 10 minutes composing an update---and it crashed instead of posting!!



Naughty, Naughty computer!!

Anyway, what I SAID was something along these lines:

During the last couple of weeks, I've connected with a long-time breeder (Stacy Score of Mountain Meadows) who has agreed to be one of my mentors. I've also got another breeder/ammy trainer in AZ that I'm developing a relationship with.

Paula (paintponylvr) and I had quite a nice visit, and may be doing quite a few things together in the future. I'd like to think we will both learn from each other, and that by working together we can both receive many benefits...Thank you Paula...





I've also got the 1/3/5 year plans roughed out. For anyone with any interest....pm me and I'd be happy to share. The more ideas, input and constructive criticisms I receive the better.

I would like for you all to know, as well, how *very much* I appreciate being so warmly welcomed into this forum. It is truly an honor to be accepted and to receive so much well thought out advice. Hopefully I too have things to offer that someone can learn from. I can't wait to continue my journey with everyone here, either in person or cybernetically!! Julie

ETA: As you all can see, even as we speak Debbie has updated my forum name to Dragons Wish Farm. Proactive...that's what I am!!! LOL


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello some more y'all!!




WARNING..THIS IS VERY LONG...WARNING!!!!



Weeelll, as I looked back through the things I've done while pursuing my dream this year, I know that overall I've made progress. I decided to wait until November, the THANKFUL month, to do my big update, even though some of the major changes occurred in September.

After much prayer and discussion, I sold Casper (AMHR Total Chaos Casper) to a 4H/FFA home at the end of September. When they came to look at him, it was dusk. I set up our obstacle course, which includes the following:


Tarp between two poles as a waterfall
Tarp on the ground between two 8" raised boards as a river
Boards raised 4" that are 8" wide on either side of the tarp as balance beams
A 36" square platform raised 12" to do pivots on top of
Four 18" cross-pole jumps
Two gate-type jumps set at 24" (we also sidepassed over these)
Teeter-totter
I was soooo proud of him!!!



I hadn't worked him for several weeks on the whole course but you wouldn't have known he wasn't working every day!! The son was very timid, Casper stayed calm and tried to do everything the boy asked, even when his directions weren't clear. The experienced mom gave me the ultimate compliment...she called him "push-button"!! Not bad for an 11 year old stallion that had only been used for breeding before he came to me.

We did childrens parties, where he dressed-to-theme and entertained to stories written (by me) unique to each child and theme. We did a couple of community service events. After each event I did a review, what went well and where could I improve. What I learned at the community service events was that even a 35" horse that is draft-built can be a little scary to timid people!

Casper's biggest accomplishment was wooing my husband--the non horse person--into an interest in horses. Comments like "horses are for men and dogs are for women" made me soooo very happy!! He even admitted he missed Casper, and said "two horses are okay, but not two anything else that eats." Since Casper was cremello, can you guess what color one of the new horses will need to be???

So after all this, going back to my business plan actually played an important role in decision making. Casper was not stallion quality (he was scheduled to be gelded on 10/07, I gave the new owners the information so that they could keep the date if they wanted to.) I had learned that for community service, smaller would be better in some instances. I had accomplished my training goals with Casper. My showing goals could be accomplished with him at a local level, but being on a little budget required me to assess his suitability and competitiveness at even just the regional level...and he didn't fit. If I am to be able to stay on track with the breeding goals, I need my stallion to fit the conformation criteria as well, and Casper didn't. It was VERY, VERY tough to acknowledge this, and send him to an appropriate home. I did it though!

As of this writing, I have a couple of things in the works for 2014. Paula at LP Painted Ponys has been very generous with sharing, and we'll keep working together. There may be a _surprise delivery_ the early part of December, if it's God's plan for transport to work out.

Paula at LP Painted Ponys is doing a couple of parades in December, I'll be helping her with those. She also has a clinic planned, I'll be at that as well.

I'm working on the calendar for 2014, and will be attending the ECMHC events, as well as State Fair. I may even work in some ASPC shows!! Honey made the mistake of saying two was okay, so I'll get one of each size! In the meantime, I'm going to be looking at sponsoring one of the fosters at Chance's Miniature Horse Rescue.

I have always been a believer, and known that God's active in my life even when I don't recognize it. I'd asked Him to help me be more aware, and to allow me to recognize His desire's for me in a more timely manner. At every step of the way, He has done so. A couple of things didn't work out the way I thought they would, one even cost quite a bit of money with nothing in my hand! I knew that I just needed to keep on trusting though. That's why I kept all of my training equipment, tack, trimming tool, etc. when Casper left. I was "told" to refine my business plan, and be ready to start the next things with the business in March of 2014. At the beginning of September, March seemed far away...now, eeeeyyyeeeahhhh....not so much!

I've spent quite a lot of time on my "pity pot" the last couple of months, and I've realized after stepping on the scale that I need to STOP IT RIGHT NOW. I've too many great opportunities available, and too many talents, to waste the gifts I've been given. That just makes me an ungrateful person.

I've been lurking all year. I follow the threads, just haven't commented. Please know that the trials you've all had this year, and the thoughtful ways you've worked around them have been noticed and utilized. I've cried for you and prayed for you and celebrated with you...each one who's posted. I've learned so many useful things, and used what I've learned to be a better trainer. I even keep a farm notebook, where I annotate training ideas and ask myself questions, and make comments to myself about things I'd like to incoporate into my program.

I thank you all, and am looking forward to how we all negotiate 2014.

A big hug to all who've taken the time to read this whole update. Drop me a note any time!!

Julie


----------



## REO (Nov 18, 2013)

I took the time to read it. I have faith that you'll reach your goals & your dreams


----------



## jeanniecogan (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes, you have been given good advice. My Mom said i was born wanting a horse (in the middle of Cleveland). i slept with my picture of me on a pony . however, i was 39 when i got my first horse. I had bad luck with big horses. wasn't a good rider and no teachers around so i fell off a number of times. i rode and owned a variety of horses looking for the right one. In 2006 i bought my first mini. That was it. i tried to raise them, heartbreaking. I started to get arthritis in my spine and knees. i was in pain a lot. couldn't take care of them anymore. I sold all my minis and horses and bought a spotted saddle horse that was gaited. this spring i realized that i just couldn't ride anymore either. 

i looked on Craigslist a lot. one day i saw where some people had a few mini geldings for sale. Trained to drive and street safe. I went out to see them Mind you I am 71 now. Starting over. I still had my Lignite cart and a couple harness' here. I brought Charlie ( in my avatar) home. It's awesome. I still get sore and painful, but now it is worth it. I get to drive and play with my little gentlemen. He seems to know i am fragile . We go camping and driving and have a wonderful time. I can vouch for "IT'S NEVER TOO LATE". These 3 months have been the BEST. GO GIRL!!!!!!


----------



## MyMiniGal (Nov 19, 2013)

Forty-eight must be a magic number...I'm 48, and have always wanted a horse, all my life. I was the little girl who wanted a pony. Was raised in the country, but my parent's didn't want any sort of farm animals....to my dismay. So just lived my life, drooling over horses, but never ever getting to be totally near one. That all changed on my 48th birthday. Took a couple riding lessons, but those didn't work out for me. Found out, that at 48 you go thud, and don't bounce. LOL So, I took a long look at what I was wanting from a horse, and that is the close relationship, so I thought, why couldn't I have that with a smaller horse? I could cart train it, and that would be just as fun...so I went looking for a mini. At the time, there wasn't very many available in my area. I wasn't worried about showing, so being registered didn't matter to me. I also knew, I wasn't going to be breeding. On March 7, 2013, I went to see Halo. It was love at first site. Her and I just clicked. So I paid to have her trailered to where I was going to board her. We've had a rough start, as even though I loved her right off, I had to earn her respect, and my confidence was very low. But starting this summer, we made great progress and have come a long way since the beginning of September, especially. I have recently started working our way to ground driving and someday, I will have my cart horse, one whom I love with all my heart. I had lost my Dad back in Oct. 2012, and having Halo to concentrate on, has helped me a lot...also, my husband has fallen for her, and he helps me and has been by my side the whole time. He and I have become a lot closer. God gave her to me...and I feel very blessed. I am so thankful, I took the plunge and decided to make a dream of mine happen. Someday, I hope to be able to have her with us...we live in town right now, and they won't allow a mini in our backyard...too bad too. That would be awesome!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Nov 20, 2013)

I personally think that this is very befitting subject matter.... Best of luck in your endeavors.


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 20, 2013)

I am going to be different than most of you. I NEVER wanted a horse. I did ride one as a teenager and it took off with me on it's back. Being totally inexperienced, I managed to hang on till it stopped and did not ever want to do that again. The minis were something my father in law wanted so I agreed to help with them. I did enjoy the little ones so I grew attached. I still was pretty sure I would not drive since that would be giving the horse too much control. I have gotten past that long ago and now love to drive. I still don't like any animal that is tall enough to look me in the eye, but I have gotten better about that with a couple of our shetlands. My dream is to have only a few that I can spend more time with. They will all need to be able to drive and allow a saddle to take young people riding on them. Mostly they will be in the miniature over division (33" to 38"). We now have too many and it is hard to find homes for them so I will keep them until the suitable home makes itself known. We have the means to keep them so I won't just dump them anywhere.

I would also love to be able to announce miniature and Shetland shows. I love being an announcer--I love working with the people and the officials. My dream is to be able to do that for at least 8 or 10 shows a year. I am working on that one.

Actually, in my opinion, if I quit dreaming, I will probably die. Dreams keep us young.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey....thanks for more comments!! Wasn't expecting that. I will be looking to download the "doubt kills more dreams" to hang up at home.

I don't get to post as often as I'd like. Most of that is due to not coming into town to use the WIFI. (My husband is from El Salvador, and he can't see the additional cost at home when he realized that his hard earned tax dollars allow me access at the library!!



)

An additional comment on the "doubt kills more dreams".....assumption does that even more. The example:

I haven't been working outside the home in quite a long time. I made enough doing events this last year to support my business. Since I'm now starting over, with bigger goals, I'll be supplementing with outside income. (Anyone who has work from home positions that are legit, PLEASE PM ME ASAP!!) I've often felt guilty about doing any unnecessary driving--meaning things that weren't directly connected to signing an event contract or buying necessities, like food--because I felt like I wasn't earning the money myself, so needed to be as careful as possible.

Imagine my surprise when I sat my husband down this last week



and actually said "This is what I want to do, and this is how I need to get it." He was so shocked that I had been limiting myself because I didn't want to burn too much gas. So, we're renegotiating our relationship, rearranging our budget, and I can keep on keeping on with my plans.

My faulty assumption was that I needed to curtail trips into town (we're only talking 10 miles folks!) to keep our costs down. My guilt for not contributing in a "traditional" manner was causing me unnecessay stress, and stress to my husband because he knew something was wrong, but not what.

Truly, I do thank God every day, that I'm being given this opportunity. Ido my best to be a credit to both God and my husband for their sacrifices.

I will still be doing a whole bunch of lurking. On the other hand, you'll be seeing much more posting as well. Might even get to wishing I'd go back to how things were!!

Thanks again,

Julie


----------



## Tab (Nov 29, 2013)

No! It is not too late. Never say you can't because you're 90, 60, 30, or 12. However, my most sincere and kindest and most truthful self would suggest that you start slow. Maybe with one show horse, then decide to grow. The biggest detriment is getting too big too fast. I think your health will thank you if you reduce what you think you can do and want to do in half. I fully believe you can greatly shorten your lifespan when you increase your workload too much too quickly. Even when you have a supportive spouse you need to be sensitive to your needs and his.


----------



## jess - bentley (Nov 29, 2013)

It is definitely not to late to live your dream and all your idea's of what you would like to do are good ones. Plus you are not old at 48, I am 46 and plan on having horses for as long as I can. I started living my dream at age 7 lol I begged my mom for my first pony and got a little shetland pony named Jingle Bells for my Birthday. I have had horses and ponies and mini's ever since. First started with the riding, but now just drive the horses. I only own minis now, I find them easier to take care of with just as much enjoyment. So I say live your dreams, train, show and breed mini's and have fun!


----------



## wingnut (Nov 29, 2013)

Nice to "see" you again



I'm not sure how I missed this post last year, but it was a fun read! I was 43 when I started my journey down the path of horse ownership and miniature horses. I have learned and grown *so* much in the last 4.5 years. It's beyond crazy! And my "they're nothing but a waste of space, hay burners!" husband loves each and everyone of them as much as I do. Without his help (i.e., heavy lifting, manual labor efforts), I wouldn't be able to do this at all. He sees needs and even when I don't recognize they exists, he takes care of them. Case in point? Last week, he ran electric and installed a set of flood lights on the end of one of our buildings. It gets so dark here right now at 5pm that having that light available (it shines into the dry lot and pasture area) is a godsend. And I didn't even know I needed it until I saw how much light it provided and how far that light went.

Good luck with your new plans for 2014. I have a lot of plans myself next year. Lots of pushing forward into uncharted territory. I'm both excited and scared


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Nov 29, 2013)

Jess-Bentley...I agree completely. That's been the lament of many trainers and breeders I've respected over the years. It's one of the main (well.....really....THE main) reasons I use side panels and haul in the truck. I can fit more minis in a trailer!! LOL

I very much appreciate everyone's support. Now I need a little help...please say a few prayers that I earn what I would like to in the next 30 days. I know prayer works (whatever your belief system in a grander power is) and I'd appreciate the extra help. It's business related, and is a vote of confidence from someone. I'll share details as we flesh them out.

Jingle, jingle, jingle and feel free to shares your plans for 2014!!

Julie


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 30, 2013)

You have to follow your dream!! Play your life out both ways. One not obtaining your dream, and the other living your dream. In the end which way are you happier??? It is a no brainer!!! And at 48 that is the perfect age!!! You are still young enough to enjoy your dream


----------



## roseopal (Dec 2, 2013)

Julie

How I can relate ! I am in my 60's and having horses in the past , was longing to have them in my life again. Hopefully , I will.

Paula is great to talk to and to learn from......and I hope to meet her personally one day as well.

Meantime.....I am on a quest....to find that special little horse !

Dare to Dream !!!


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Dec 20, 2013)

Congratulations Julie on having the spunk to question and to explore life's possibilities. Like roseopal, I'm in my 60's with a history of horses, and have fortunately been able to keep our minis and our few retired big horses.

They all bring a lot of joy as well as moments when you just want to bang your head against a wall!

But then,maybe there is a certain panache at showing up for work with mud splatters on your formerly 'good' pantyhose and 'good' slacks, along with the mud lines on your new (mostly) suede boots. The ones you were so proud of when you snagged them at a summer garage sale!

Your thread is what motivated me to join the mini horse forum, after enjoying it for the past few years! All of the great responses are a wonderful reminder that life is full of many blessings - large and small - and you are never too old to meet new friends and try new adventures.

Good luck roseopal in your quest to find that special little horse! (Just keep a pair of rubber boots in the barn for those unexpected 'trips'! - Whoever said a smile covers a multitude of faults wasn't wearing part of the great outdoors for most of the day!)


----------



## Miniitis (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm 37 and just started back into having a horse 3 months ago. I had one as a teenager, was never taught to ride him properly and soon lost confidence and interest. Fast forward 20 plus years, I bought another horse along with riding lessons. Things just didn't turn out, the boy I bought was sold to me with a back injury and I was told I couldn't learn to ride on him as it would cause him too much pain.

I was lucky enough that the seller took him back and gave me a full refund.

BUT the horse bug had definetely bit and got hold this time. However I realised that maybe riding was not for me.

I love the companionship, the grooming and clicker training and the all the ground work, so decided on purchasing a mini instead.

I'm so excited to what the future holds. Life would be plain dull with a horse in my life.

It's funny because I have a non horsey husband who thinks like many others. " what's the good of it, why do you need one, it just makes work for me etc etc" but after just over one week of having her, he's the one saying " let's take her for a walk " and often comments on how cute she is and is always holding a camera in hand. Lol

Anyway, I just want to say it's never too late to realise a dream. That's what makes life worth living. I once read about a man who was in his 90's who couldn't read his entire life. One day he decided to learn and within 2 years he had written an entire book! How's that for inspiration.


----------



## Jean_B (Dec 31, 2013)

Good grief....I'm on the south side of 61...and completely started a brand new breeding program about 2 years ago. (yes, I've had horses almost my entire life....but making a complete change is like starting from scratch) So at 48....you are just a pup and have lots of years to make mistakes and changes and fixes to get it right.


----------

